# travel for my dog to UK



## smarties179 (Mar 5, 2014)

hello. i wish to take my dog back from southern Spain to the UK and it appears to be very expensive to do it through an airline services. and i was just wondering if any one on here would know if it would be possible and cheaper for a removal van to bring my puppy back and the remainders of our luggage.

and if you could give any details it would be much appreciated.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

some companies will offer to bring your dog back in a removal van but i really wouldn't recommend it as there is no way for them to monitor your dog and ensure they are ok. Plus I have a feeling its actually illegal and the dog could be confiscated if found during the journey. I brought my dogs to spain via a pet transport company. Personally I recommend animal express Our Service as they have an excellent reputation and are one of the cheapest animal transporters too (around £200 to transport a dog from UK to Spain..or vice versa). Even a removal company will charge around 200-250 to transport your dog in the back of a van so I'd prefer to spend that money on somebody who is properly licensed and comes with a lot of good feedback.
You could also use a site such as uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves or www.shipley.com you post details of what you need and companies send you quotes..you can then choose the company that offers the best price/service etc. I moved my stuff to Spain this way and it was a lot cheaper than some of the quotes I received when contacting removal companies direct. If you post about needing a pet transported then query anybody who sends you a quote to ensure its not in the back of a removal van as quiet often they don't tell you outright that that's what they plan to do.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alternatively, contact one of the animal refuge centres who send abandoned dogs to adopters in other countries. They might offer to transport yours in return for a worthwhile donation? Mrypg9 works at one, she may be able to advise.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

smarties179 said:


> hello. i wish to take my dog back from southern Spain to the UK and it appears to be very expensive to do it through an airline services. and i was just wondering if any one on here would know if it would be possible and cheaper for a removal van to bring my puppy back and the remainders of our luggage.
> 
> and if you could give any details it would be much appreciated.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


*" i wish to take my dog back "* suggests that you are going. Why not drive with the dog yourself?


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Baldilocks
I'm also looking to relocate my two dogs to Spain, I have looked at a few animal transporters but you can never be sure how they actually do treat your dogs so I'm a bit unsure who to trust and am considering driving them over myself.
I could figure out the most direct route but wouldn't know which route to take where there would be sufficient rest stops / exercise areas or where I could stay overnight with them. I noticed you said you had made this journey several times, would you be able to share your normal itinerary with me, route, stops etc so I can see if it's viable for me to drive my two boys myself. Many thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi Baldilocks
> I'm also looking to relocate my two dogs to Spain, I have looked at a few animal transporters but you can never be sure how they actually do treat your dogs so I'm a bit unsure who to trust and am considering driving them over myself.
> I could figure out the most direct route but wouldn't know which route to take where there would be sufficient rest stops / exercise areas or where I could stay overnight with them. I noticed you said you had made this journey several times, would you be able to share your normal itinerary with me, route, stops etc so I can see if it's viable for me to drive my two boys myself. Many thanks.


Have sent you a PM


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*Size of dog*

what type of dog have you got , it cannot be all that expensive to send the dog by air , if it is upto cockerspaniel size ,it should be able o travel in the cabin with you in a suitable container, usually the same price as a standard ticket, just make sure its passport is filled out and all jabs are up to date, there are so many great animal transport companies around these days we use Dogtainers ,check them out not the cheapest but definitely the best!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try Dog Transport and Rescue - they are the only fully licenced pet transport company in the south of Spain and also fully approved by DEFRA. Nothing but good reports about them. Their van is fully air conditioned and they stop regularly to walk and take care of the animals.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Nignoy
In the UK they don't seem to allow dogs in the cabin ( they are both Staffies so might scare the kids lol ) so they would have to go into the hold and not many carriers actually transport pets except on specific flights, they are expensive but it's more about comfort for our dogs, checking out the details they are held 4 hours at Heathrow then loaded into the hold which is unlit then a possible 2 hours on landing. I think the journey would be too stressful and too long before they could relieve themselves etc. Plus I've read some horror stories about holding conditions at airports. I'm going to check out the road option and if necessary drive the dogs over myself, thanks for all the advise so far, 2 months and counting until our move date.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi Nignoy
> In the UK they don't seem to allow dogs in the cabin ( they are both Staffies so might scare the kids lol ) so they would have to go into the hold and not many carriers actually transport pets except on specific flights, they are expensive but it's more about comfort for our dogs, checking out the details they are held 4 hours at Heathrow then loaded into the hold which is unlit then a possible 2 hours on landing. I think the journey would be too stressful and too long before they could relieve themselves etc. Plus I've read some horror stories about holding conditions at airports. I'm going to check out the road option and if necessary drive the dogs over myself, thanks for all the advise so far, 2 months and counting until our move date.


we have just flown our dog from Australia to Bavaria, I think you will find that if you are only flying in Europe you can take your dogs with you and have them put on the same plane,we all like comfort for our pets,these days word of mouth is the best publicity for international pet transports, of course if you are flying to british west Bradford via bali and north korea ,the airport holding facilities are not upto scratch , but here in Europe or australasia the facilities are well managed and staffed by competent trained staff, but good service does not come cheap.


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All, I'm moving from Dublin, Ireland, to the Alicante region. My dilemma is, there are no air line companies flying out from Ireland to Alicante that will let you bring your dogs, either in the cabin or in cargo ! I have two tiny Chihuahuas, they will have pet passports, rabies jabs etc. I'm in an awful dilemma  I do not want to leave my dogs behind and I would be afraid to drive on the whole journey on my own..."pathetic woman"..I know. Has anyone on this site any advice on this situation? I would be most grateful, thanking you all in advance.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

juelz said:


> Hi All, I'm moving from Dublin, Ireland, to the Alicante region. My dilemma is, there are no air line companies flying out from Ireland to Alicante that will let you bring your dogs, either in the cabin or in cargo ! I have two tiny Chihuahuas, they will have pet passports, rabies jabs etc. I'm in an awful dilemma  I do not want to leave my dogs behind and I would be afraid to drive on the whole journey on my own..."pathetic woman"..I know. Has anyone on this site any advice on this situation? I would be most grateful, thanking you all in advance.


TRy the Ferry to England then fly from one of the big airports to spain failing that, surely there are flights from Belfast,its a bit of messing about but worth it in the end


----------



## Mags16 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, I don't know if you're still looking for a pet transport company but my Mum used Woods Pet Transport to take her dog from Surrey to Alicante last year and they were excellent. I know they sent her regular texts and photos and stayed in pet friendly hotels with he dog!


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

Nignoy said:


> TRy the Ferry to England then fly from one of the big airports to spain failing that, surely there are flights from Belfast,its a bit of messing about but worth it in the end


Hi Nignoy,
I've tried all the ferry sites, Ireland to UK and none of them will let me bring my lil' dogs on as a foot passenger unfortunately.


----------



## Mags16 (Aug 11, 2014)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi Nignoy
> In the UK they don't seem to allow dogs in the cabin ( they are both Staffies so might scare the kids lol ) so they would have to go into the hold and not many carriers actually transport pets except on specific flights, they are expensive but it's more about comfort for our dogs, checking out the details they are held 4 hours at Heathrow then loaded into the hold which is unlit then a possible 2 hours on landing. I think the journey would be too stressful and too long before they could relieve themselves etc. Plus I've read some horror stories about holding conditions at airports. I'm going to check out the road option and if necessary drive the dogs over myself, thanks for all the advise so far, 2 months and counting until our move date.


Hi Wobbles64
It might be worth giving Woods Pet Transport a call. My Mum used them last year to transport her dog from Surrey to Alicante and I know she was really pleased. They sent her texts and photos to show that he was ok. I think it's quite pricey but I guess you get what you pay for!!


----------

